
A Path to Sub-Second, Encrypted Skin Cancer Detection - gavinuhma
https://medium.com/dropoutlabs/encrypted-skin-cancer-detection-3d096d3b7237
======
jasonhansel
> So we replaced the Max-Pooling layer with an Average-Pooling layer,

Why not use:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smooth_maximum](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smooth_maximum)

~~~
jvmancuso
Thanks for the suggestion! The reason average pooling is faster than max
pooling is that the former uses only addition, which is quite a bit faster
than comparison in MPC. The smooth max requires both exponentiation and
division, both of which are significantly more expensive than doing the
comparison in ReLU or max pooling.

